# College food :(



## SillySalmon (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm going to university this fall. As a requirement, I have to have a meal plan through the school for my first year. All of the meal plans allow for some combination of cafeteria food and a certain amount of "dining points" for on-campus venues. Doesn't sound like most of the food is going to be IBS-friendly, though I did take a look at the cafeteria menu and they seem to have some tolerable choices. Still, I'm not sure what to do. University is three hours from home, I can't just not go and give up all of my scholarships. I really want to make this work but am not sure how.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi silly salmon, 
Forgive my ignorance as it may work differently over here in the UK.

I wonder, if the meal plan is a requirement of the university than they must have an on site support department? A dietician? Student union? Where you can get the help you need to make the plans?

Is there a university Facebook group or website where you can ask other students for advice?

Or provide some more information as to exactly what the requirements of this meal plan are, up here and let's see if some fellow ibs groupies can help. ( I am wondering if you just need recipes or full day to day list of meals? Also am not sure if you are saying that the meals provided for you at university?)

As you say you can't not go to university, so lets see what we can do to help


----------



## SillySalmon (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, what I mean by a meal plan is that if you live on campus you HAVE to eat the food served on campus (or at least pay for it). You basically get a certain number of cafeteria meals per week, and then a certain amount of "dining points" that you can use at on-campus venues, most of which are fast food. As a Freshman I'm required to have a meal plan. I'm just frustrated because I don't know who to talk to. I suppose I can bring it up with an advisor or counselor though and see if there are any other options for me.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

I am sure you are not the only person in this boat or even the first one so seek out an adviser at the college and ask. If they don't know than ask them who would know and keep going until you find someone.

If that was me my final resort would be the chef who cooks the stuff

Good luck.


----------



## Feathers_McGraw (Aug 28, 2013)

At my school, getting exemptions for religious and dietary restrictions were very common. Have you asked the school about this?


----------

